# Afternoon Fluids exam help



## dave-ohio (Nov 1, 2009)

I am probably going to take the fluid PM test October 2010. Let me know what chapters in MERM to skip &amp; focus on, what references were helpful, &amp; anything else that might be helpful. Thanks


----------



## chaocl (Nov 1, 2009)

I wouldn't skip a chapter if I were you because you have a year from now. Afternoon will have one or two questions for the machine design and one or two HVAC questions. (They all have something related to the thermal and fluid area). Most likely this will cover into the application section.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Nov 2, 2009)

I have to agree with chaocl, but if you want to know where to focus, review for 1 to 2 weeks now, and take the NCEES Sample Exam. This will tell you how much studying you need to do.

For much of the afternoon section I used my Moran and Shapiro Thermo Book as well as a Crane (fluids manual) but I still went thru all sections of the MERM.

My theory was, I wanted to be able to know how to do the "easy" questions from every discipline rather than trying to get every single Thermal or Fluids problem right.

My suggestion is to go for the low hanging fruit.

If you are still unsure of what to study see if a local college/university offers a review course. I took one from Portland State and while it doesn't guarantee success I think it really helped me feel like I had at least touched on each subject.


----------



## JoeysVee (Nov 2, 2009)

You can skip all the chapters before fluids (I think it's the 1st 13 chapters). I would also skip the chemistry chapter...other than those work all the chapters.


----------



## dave-ohio (Nov 2, 2009)

What about

Topic XI: Control Systems

Modeling of Engineering Systems . . . . . . . . . 59-1

Analysis of Engineering Systems . . . . . . . . . . 60-1

Topic XII: Plant Engineering

Management Science . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 61-1

Instrumentation and Measurements . . . . . . . . 62-1

Manufacturing Processes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 63-1

Materials Handling and Processing . . . . . . . . 64 -1

Fire Protection Systems . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 65-1

Environmental Engineering . . . . . . . . . . . . . 66-1

Electricity and Electrical Equipment . . . . . . . 67-1

Illumination and Sound . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 68-1


----------



## chaocl (Nov 2, 2009)

Electricity and Electrical Equipment is important. I saw some control system questions in the test sample "Before" (If you thinking more you will know what I meant). Fireproction system I saw in the sample also....I am not alsways correct but when you have free time that you can spend couple hours for those sections....I used half year to prepare the MERM and sample questions. Therefore, I think if you used one year that you should be more than enough.


----------



## JoeysVee (Nov 3, 2009)

dave-ohio said:


> What about
> Topic XI: Control Systems
> 
> Modeling of Engineering Systems . . . . . . . . . 59-1
> ...


I would read through and be familiar with ch 59 &amp; 60 but I wouldn't work any of those problems. I seriously doubt you will see any problems from these chapters. I would also read and be familiar with ch 61 through 68 and I would work lots of problems in chapter 67. You may see problems from the other chapters but if so they'll be rather easy.


----------



## YaGoof (Jan 1, 2010)

I took thermal/fluids in oct 2009. I suggest Kaplan's PE ME study books. Although there are errors in these books -- I think they give a relatively good grounding to pass the exam. If you work all examples in each chapter, you should be well-prepared.

One important point, start organizing your reference material as you study. Its no good if you take too long to find stuff during the exam.


----------



## Yingli (Jan 2, 2010)

The following references were very important to me to prepare exam (afternoon fluids).

MERM

Quick Reference

NCEES Sample, 1995,2001,2008

Steam Table, JoeysVee recommended to me: http://www.amazon.com/Thermodynamic-Proper...9527&amp;sr=8-5

Unit Convert Book


----------



## dave-ohio (Jan 4, 2010)

Yingli said:


> The following references were very important to me to prepare exam (afternoon fluids).
> MERM
> 
> Quick Reference
> ...



can you repost the link for the steam tables?


----------



## Yingli (Jan 6, 2010)

Here is the link of Thermodynamic Properties of Steam by Keenan and Keyes.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Thermodynamic-Properti...226205001r24438


----------



## YaGoof (Jan 9, 2010)

Yingli said:


> Here is the link of Thermodynamic Properties of Steam by Keenan and Keyes.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Thermodynamic-Properti...226205001r24438


The only thing is, you're going to need tables for multiple substances. R-134A, R-12, NH3, etc. I just copied out the pages from the back of my thermo text book.

You will also need the isentropic/shock tables from a good compressible flow textbooks with variable specific heat ratios.


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 9, 2010)

This thread brings back all the recurring nightmares from my Thermo Class...only cool part was that I had a German professor...and he related everything to either heating up a chicken in the oven or cooling off a beer in the refrigerator...only reason I remember anything from that class...


----------



## YaGoof (Jan 9, 2010)

TranspoVA said:


> This thread brings back all the recurring nightmares from my Thermo Class...only cool part was that I had a German professor...and he related everything to either heating up a chicken in the oven or cooling off a beer in the refrigerator...only reason I remember anything from that class...


Strange, sounds like your old thermo prof was my heat transfer prof...


----------



## TranspoVA (Jan 9, 2010)

Could have been where did you go to school at


----------



## YaGoof (Jan 9, 2010)

TranspoVA said:


> Could have been where did you go to school at


University of Iowa. Professor Christoph Beckermann


----------

